# مادة حيرتي مثل البيتائين لها لزوجة عجيبة



## أبو حمزه الشامي (7 فبراير 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل ابحث في السوق على مادة مثل البيتائين غير الكمبرلان لزوجنها عالية وهي دبقة بشكل
تستخدم لتنظيف اليشرة ياريت تفيدوني باسمها وشكرا واين تباع سوريا


----------



## COCl2 (9 فبراير 2011)

اكتب أسمها مظبوط او اسمها بالاجنبي لان الاسماء غريبة؟؟


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

اذا قصدك betaine هي أستر الجليسرين
اذا ليست ايثيل الجليسرين أكتب اسمها بالانجليزي أو أكتب اسمها بشكل صحيح اذا كنت زدت حرف بالغلط حتى الواحد يعرفها


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

خطأ فني: الجليسين و ليس الجليسرين 
عمنغلط كثير هالأيام


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المرور ولكن المادة ليست بيتائين وليست كمبرلان 
هي رغوية جدا ولزجة جدا ولا اعلم اسمها فقط اخذت عينه منها من شخص ولم اعد اجده


----------

